# Permectrin II VS. Permethrin 10? (for lice)



## SNKGoats (Aug 30, 2010)

(Trying to treat lice) I'm trying to buy this stuff locally at TSC to avoid the insane freight charges, but it seems that TSC carries Permethrin 10, rather than Permectrin II. Has anyone used Permethrin 10 before? Are these products interchangeable? Can I use Permethrin 10 on pregnant, nursing and baby goats? Is it effective? Also, does anyone have the dosage for Permethrin 10?

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wish I knew the answer to that.... Is there any other feed stores in your area ...to maybe find the Permectrin II ?


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

I use the permetherin-10 from TSC on ALL of my animals...works great. Vet said it was safe for lactating animals just not to spray udder/teats if nursing young, if your hand milking then can be sprayed after milking and wash off at next milking.

here is a link to the label online which has the dose rate:
http://www.pbigordon.com/pdfs/Permethrin-10-SL.pdf

Hope that's helpful.

I am not familliar with the permectrin II.......I know that the permetherin-10 has worked better for me than any of the other commercial premixed sprays and is WAY cheaper. I mix mine by the gallon in a sprayer


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I bought my permectin II from my vet....good size bottle for about $17.00.


----------



## SNKGoats (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks!

I called around to about 6 different feed stores. All of them carry Permethrin 10, but not the Permectrin II.

From what I've found to read, Permectrin II contains 10% Permethrin. Permethrin 10 also contains 10% Permethrin. I'm starting to think they are the same thing with two different names.

That's a relief to know Farmgirl675. Thanks!

I also just got off the phone with my vet. He said another option is 7 Dust Lice Powder...but that the Permethrin stuff is not so touchy. He seemed to think they are the same thing as well.

We also determined that I am dealing with both sucking lice and the other kind(the yellow/white kind...can't remember what he called it). He said that I may need to use Cydectin to get rid of the sucking lice.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

I use Ultra Boss, permethrin and piperonyl butoxide. It kills both sucking and biting lice, while most other powders and topicals only kill the biting lice. Ask your Vet for it as it is an RX. I have found and use permethrin only on slick shorn animals but a hit and miss deal on animals with a heavy coat...JMO


----------



## goatmama (Mar 23, 2010)

I bought some new does yesterday and have them in a separate pen at present. The breeder said she had some problems with lice in the past and just wanted me to be aware. She said the vet told her to bathe the goats in dog lice shampoo which she did. I'm thinking I would like to treat them before I put them in with my herd. I bought Permetrin CDS. It has 7.4% permectrin. I read that Stacey used it like Frontline. Stacey, if you see this, do I just place some drops down the back, or just in one place and does it have to be diluted, or full 7.4% strength?
Thanks for your input.
Goatmama


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I think the main thing your looking for is the fact that the 'working' main ingredient is Permethrin 10% ... we used to use Ultra Boss for which we paid CRAZY $$$$$ (I believe $50) for ... then realized that it was just the same as the bottle or Permethrin 10% that we already had on the shelf and paid $5.99 for!!!! ARGGG!! Yes, I have to mix the Permethrin w/some oil and apparently you don't have to do that w/Ultra Boss... but I'm certainly not going to pay an extra hunk of $$ for that!


----------

